# What do you think about this?



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this real and is it a good deal?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Pr...578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336fa590ca


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, its a 4:3 aspect ratio so its really only about 100" 16x9 image I also highly doubt that its a very good quality screen. That said for the price its probably better than a white painted wall.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I was just saying its $28 shipped...just intrested to see what its like, i've blown more on lunch before


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant really loose, its definitely the right price:T


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Wonder if you could buy it and replace the screen material....I'm buying one and ill give you the review


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Hold off on buying any of these.....seller just sent me a cancelation request saying the item is out of stock....details to come later


----------



## haree (Jan 11, 2012)

Well according to me this is a good deal and I really appreciate to you about this work. Keep it up and best of luck for your next time.

Custom Printed Napkins


----------

